# How to log shutdown

## ade05fr

Hi

i would like to know how to log the stdout et stderr shutdown log ?

i need it cause my laptop froze every time i do a shutdown.

thanks

----------

## Maitreya

You could boot af a usb stick and read the dmesg log.

However did the shutdown procedure show what init script was called last?

----------

## ade05fr

even if i boot with a usb stick i can see the content of the shutdown log in /var/log/messages

----------

